# Wilcom - Converting JEF Files



## gmail88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi

I am having some issues with converting and saving JEF files. In particular 5 x 7 and 6 x 10. Sometimes I can solve this error by manually saving the file in the JEF format in the file menu rather than the design explorer mass conversion. However customers are unable to open the design on their machines

I assume its the design size but when I resize I still have an issue. 

Also sometimes when converting EMB files to SEW and XXX the design is automatically split into 2 files

I am using both wilcom E2 and E3 and I have a brother for testing but sell in various formats, including JEF. I have found Wilcom representatives to be unhelpful.

Can anybody help?

Thanks in advance


----------

